# Drink Aloe vera!!!!!!!!



## shallewell (Oct 8, 2002)

Hi,I have recently discovered that drinking liquid Aloe Vera really helps to keep the IBS under control. I have suggested this to a few colleagues and it has worked for them too.Give it a go. But dont drink it straight as it tastes terrible - But dilute it approx 10& alo 90% water or juice.Only need 1 glass a day and I feel better.Hope it works for youSimon


----------



## Debbie Benning (Jan 25, 2001)

My experience with Aloe Vera was horrible as I have IBS D. Aloe Vera should only be taken if you have IBS C. Unfortunately I followed the advice of a health food store owner who obviously didn't know anything about IBS and that there are different kinds of IBS.


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

Aloe Vera was very very good for helping heal my gut after the emergency surgery I had to remove an impaction.Yes, it's taste is not the best but I got used to it.It was aaan important part of my early post surgical healing.I no longer take Aloe Vera.My body is now in another stage of healing.I would agree that people with IBS-D might want to go easy on it if they choose to use it.I would think a full cup would bee too much for some poeple.Mybe doing a medicinal sort og thing like one tsp would be something to use for a short period of time. Aloe has it's good points but it's not the answer for everyone.I think I get a lot more safety in my results by the process of elimination.Kamie


----------



## JonC (Aug 27, 2002)

HiI took Aloe vera juice about a year back and it gave me relief. It was a miracle cure for me for about 3 months but after that it did not have any effect on me anymore. Maybe those nasty gugs in my colon become resistant to it


----------

